# NVidia GTS 450 für Physix + HD 6870 für Grafik



## C0mput3rFr34k (7. Dezember 2011)

*NVidia GTS 450 für Physix + HD 6870 für Grafik*

Hi!
Ich habe in meinem PC die HD6870 und mien Kumpel hat ne  neue Grafikkarte und hat mir siene alt e GTS 450 geschenkt. Er meite, dass ich sie in meinen zweiten PCIe Slot sstecken kann, damit sie die Spiele Physik übernimmt! Wisst ihr, wie ich meinen PC so konfigurieren kann, dass die NVidia KArte Physic übernimmt und die ATI Karte de Grafik?? 

MFG C0mput3rFr34k


----------



## quaaaaaak (7. Dezember 2011)

Willst du dir das wirklich antun?
wenn ja, hier ist die anleitung dazu:
Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update*


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (7. Dezember 2011)

warum antun?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2011)

PhysX haben nur sehr wenige Spiele. Du würdest dann nur wegen PhsyX ständig mehr Stromverbrauch haben, und ggf auch mehr "Lärm" durch den Lüfter. Ich würd das nicht machen - wenn überhaupt, dann würd ich eine ganz billige Nvidia dazukaufen für 25€ oder so. 

Die 450 würd ich eher verticken


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (7. Dezember 2011)

ja? wv würde ich fpr die 450 bekommen??

würde es bei saints row 3 helfe?? weil bei mir käuft vieles in zeitlupe, und das leigt so viel ich weiß an der physik!


----------



## svd (7. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, neu kostet die GTS450 ca. 80€. Leider ist sie der ebenso teueren HD6770, außer in PhysX optimierten Spielen natürlich, unterlegen.

Da sie im Schnitt 80% der Leistung einer HD6770 bringt... wären 65€ ein fairer Preis? Nach der Devise "Du bekommst halt genauso viel, wie du bereit bist auszugeben"?

Eine GT220/GT430 soll übrigens völlig ausreichend sein, um PhysX alleine berechnen zu können. Alles darüber hinaus soll unötig sein.
Neu kosten die Karten so 30-35€. Geht gebraucht sicher noch günstiger...


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (7. Dezember 2011)

gut! öhm, wisst ighr woran die zeitlupe in saint row liegen könnte??


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2011)

Das liegt ganz sicher nicht an PhsysX, im Gegenteil: wenn PhysX ganz wegfällt, hat die AMD 6870 ja sogar weniger zu tun. Es könnte natürlich aber an "Physik-Effekten" allgemein liegen - das ist aber wieder was anderes. Jedes Spiel hat natürlich eine gewisse Physik einprogrammiert, damit zB Gegenstände korrekt runterfallen und kaputtgehen usw - das ist aber dann nicht automatisch PhysX, sonst gäb es mit AMD-Karten ja keinerlei Physik in einem Spiel  

Warum Saint Rows bei Dir Probleme macht, kann ich nicht sagen. Evlt liegt es an Deinen Treibern, oder wenn Du eine ältere CPU hast, dann reicht die CPU vlt. nicht ganz aus, jedenfalls nicht bei den Details, die Du eingestellt hast. Haben denn noch andere dieses Problem? Es kommt auch vor, dass manche SPiele mit ner AMD-Karte Probleme haben und auf einer normalerweise nicht besseren NvidiaKarte problemlos laufen. Das ist dann aber auch nicht WEGEN PhysX, sondern weil die Spieleentwickler wohl AMD vernachlässigt haben.


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. Dezember 2011)

Na ja, wenn du die GTS 450 für 60 Euro verkauft kriegst und dann ne GT520 oder so kaufst, sparst du insg. auch nur 20-30 Euro. Da würde ich die GTS lieber behalten.


----------



## svd (7. Dezember 2011)

Die kleinen GTs brauchen aber, im Gegensatz zur GTS450, keinen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss.

Außerdem freut sich vlt. jemand, dass er seine GT220 losgeworden ist, um eine günstige GTS450 zu ergattern, die bis 1680x1050 noch viel mitmacht...


----------



## quaaaaaak (7. Dezember 2011)

ich hätte da zwar eher an die platzersparnis und stromersparnis gedacht, aber anderen eine freude zu machen ist auch ein guter grund


----------

